# What CPT for Groin soft tissue USG ?



## kviolet (Oct 29, 2015)

ED Procedure Note: General: 
Procedure Information:
Procedural/Moderate Sedation Administered: No.

Performed By:
?  Performed by
 ED Attending

Procedure Type:
?  Procedure Type
 Other
?  Other Procedure
 soft tissue ultrasound

Additional Comments: 
?  Additional Comments: Focused bedside soft tissue ultrasound performed by Lorraine Ng and Angela Maxwell
Indication: diagnose and localize abscess vs cellulitis
Using the high-frequency probe covered in a tegaderm, the area of interest was localized for incision and drainage but did not contain hypochoic debris.  (+) cobblestoning of subcutaneous tissue without obvious fluid collection.  
Ultrasound findings consistent with cellulitis
Images were archived in digital format. Patient was informed of limited nature of this exam and need for appropriate follow-up. Confirmatory or more comprehensive ultrasound was ordered/performed by department of radiology.

Electronic Signatures:


----------

